# Dangerous to run 100 octane on stock internals with APR Stage 3+ turbo kit/Tune?



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 2004.5 GLI with an APR Stage 3+ turbo kit And also the stage 3+ tune and tons of other mods. I have always ran 93 octane in my car and for those of you familiar with the tune there are 4 programs you can set your car to drive on... 1 being stock mode, 2, 3, and 4 being the most powerful. APR says to run 100 octane fuel if you use the 4th setting and recommended for track use only. I usually drive on 1 or 3 and I want to put the 100octane in and bring it to the track to honestly know what my cars true potential is, just is it dangerous on stock internal? Thanks guys


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

There is no problem running higher octane fuel ever, it is not more potent - it is less likely to ignite at the wrong time that is all. 

However if you are asking if the stock internals can handle a different setting of your kit - I would ask the people who make the kit as they know what stage 4 means, to everyone else it is just a number with out important info such as 8 psi of boost, 28 DBTDC etc.


----------

